# 23 and want to build a support group San Diego



## cynthiaarl (Jan 23, 2015)

Anyone in the area of San Diego willing to meet up and walk around the beach grab some icecream and just take a good walk.. i need to get out more and what better way to socialize with people who struggle with the same issue.


----------



## WhiteSheep (Jun 20, 2015)

I live in San Diego, but I'm 34, which probably is a little too old for the person you are looking for.


----------

